# Fish ID help?



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I see RonW holding these things up all the time. Any ideas?








Fishing just got tougher guys. I caught the 2 dumbest reds(and smallest) out of a nice school of 15-20.
The 22" is staying for dinner. The shortie just learned his lesson. Lost another mid-slot fish as well.








These fish would not eat Gulps or Exudes. Fresh shrimp did the trick as long you didn't move it. Sure was nice 
to hear the drag sing for a change.


----------



## Dead_Horse_Key (May 9, 2007)

That is a spot tail bass. ;D and a nice one at that!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a carp with black spot disease. Throw it back and find a new place to fish. If you tell me where you ran into those diseased fish I will report it to FWC for you. [smiley=evil.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D ;D

Yea I'm stumped...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

The jinx is off baby!!!! Now, put some mojo back on my boat cause Saturday was uuuugly. My pet school has run off with someone who feeds em better.
:'( Did get one nice trout on topwater though...

Lookin forward to the morning...


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Just might be Red fish, maybe. If caught in a cast net they are mullet. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Just might be Red fish, maybe. If caught in a cast net they are mullet. ;D


Dang, you're on to me. How about this staged photo? 








If you can imagine this, I castnet worse than I fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

After today, I have no idea WTF they are. :-/  Saw them follow my bait, but none in the boat to examine closely [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Just might be Red fish, maybe. If caught in a cast net they are mullet. ;D
> 
> 
> Dang, you're on to me. How about this staged photo?
> ...


Hey ma my hats off to you, it's takes a lot of skill to net a red fish with out hooking them first............ assumeing there still alive. [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, now that redfishing has become so easy, I'll start putting on a few clinics. Maybe quit my day job
and start guiding. How hard can it be, right?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

When are you available and can I get a discount???


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

How Come RonW's is bigger than mine?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> How Come RonW's is bigger than mine?


Genetics? Sorry, had to do it.



Tony, cost is a grouper sammich and a tall Yuengling.


----------

